# 55 gallon tank help!



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay I'm on my way to go pick up a free 55 gallon with filter and accesories. I need to know about cycling and if it's needed. And if not, how to do set up and stuff.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

You should cycle it. A 55 shouldnt take long at all to do so.. Does it come with any equipment?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I don't know or understand anything about cycling. But I did get the tank. Here's what it came with.

55 gallon long
filter
filter cartridges 
heater
lots of gang valves
gravel vac
weekend feeders
castle decoration
nets
Algae cleaner
Air pump
lights with hood

Posted a pic









All I need is a stand and I can set it all up. I can't believe I got this all for free. I feel great. I can't wait to set it up.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

okay well you will need a test kit to watch your cycle.
There is many ways to fully cycle your aquarium... fish, fishless (fish food or ammonia).
However the easiest way, to get all that bacteria started right away is to use Seachem Cycle or similar varaities. Byron and Me have both used this and it works great. Byron had something happen in his tank (115 gals) emptied it all, cleaned and placed the fish back in the same day. No deaths. So its very useful.

So jealous all these tanks for free :O


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I bet thats pretty expensive though. I have like no money. What exactly is everything supposed to be in the tank? I'll have to get a kit too. I have ammonia test strips. Can you tell me how to cycle with fish food or whatever?? I need whatever help I can get.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you'll definitely need to cycle something that big. Congrats!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

This stuff?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753903


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Yeah, you'll definitely need to cycle something that big. Congrats!


Thanks so much! I'm so happy!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

yes that was it. Sorry another brand uses the name cycle. Its not too expensive and gets the job done.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Rohland, could i add that AFTER i strarted cycling... this is taking SO long....

Congratz vikki!! looks amazing! im so jealous! cant wait to see pics of it set up!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOAH!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks doggy hog and Alex! I'm so happy about it. I'm gonna try to scrounge up some money. I need the cycling stuff, small filter & heater, some plants, aquarium caulk & stuff to make dividers. So I need quite a bit of money. Still trying to see if I can clean my friends house for money, lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That's a good idea!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Here's the tank cleaned up sitting down stairs









Its 4 feet long
19 inches tall
and 12.5 inches wide


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Just wanted to add that I found Seachem Stability at Petsmart. It's working great for my new tank. Day 5 and all's well.

That looks like so much fun! Enjoy and take your time with it. (Good advice I give out and can't ever seem to take. :lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol yeah. As soon as I get a stand I'll be setting it up hopefully. Is the stability working well? Are your fish in the tank??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! I wish I had a 55!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Actually I think it's a 50, but still its good lol. We already have a 55, well my boyfriends dad does, and mine is like an inch shorter and a inch off my width too. But it's still a good size tank for free!! I can't wait to set it all up. Still searching for a stand.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! Nice tank!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's working really well so far. I have one betta and three emerald corys in there and they're all happy and acting normal. Ammonia levels haven't spiked at all. I also included some gravel from my established 1.5 aquarium, so that could be contributing to the good levels.

Can't wait to see it when it's done!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

sand. home depot $5.
just was it a lot!

also Alex,
Im pretty sure you can. It would probably speed you cycle up a lot.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Vikki, this is a very nice tank!! I have read mixed reviews with the cycle products. You could do fishless cycling and save yourself the money for the seachem product- here's a link:

http://malawicichlids.com/mw01017.htm

Can't wait to see it set up!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Rohland said:


> sand. home depot $5.
> just was it a lot!



Def. get sand! SO much cheaper and easier to clean.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

sand is better than gravel?? I already have some gravel though, the kind in all my other tanks. If I get even more money, I'll think about it. I prefer gravel though.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh OK. 

I just hate cleaning gravel.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd rather clean glass gems.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

well i have a gravel vac now. lol. So it should be okay.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OK! 

It was sooo cute!! I was vacuuming Rune's tank, and he was watching the vacuum such all the stuff up! It was SO cute.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

nice tank! i would be very careful about choosing a proper stand. keep in mind that it must be able to withstand 500+ lbs. so anything made of particle board is no good.

i personally would not cycle a betta tank. it's expensive and not mandatory (imo). water test kits are ridiculously expensive. lets say you end up with high ammonia or nitrate, now what? i wouldnt want to invest even more money to properly treat it. if a betta can live off of conditioned tap water, there should not be any problems.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> OK!
> 
> It was sooo cute!! I was vacuuming Rune's tank, and he was watching the vacuum such all the stuff up! It was SO cute.


lol!


----------



## BabblingFish (Aug 15, 2009)

remember to RINSE RINSE RINSE and I usually give everything a good dose of water conditioner on top of that.

also, I do not recommend using an accelerator chemical to make cycling faster. a 55 gallon tank should take awhile to cycle properly. And remember that certain ammonia and nitrate levels will change during different parts of the cycling process.

http://www.firsttankguide.net/cycle.php

this web page is very accurate to how to properly cycle a tank... I strongly recommend learning as much from it as you can with a tank that large.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

BabblingFish said:


> remember to RINSE RINSE RINSE and I usually give everything a good dose of water conditioner on top of that.
> 
> also, I do not recommend using an accelerator chemical to make cycling faster. a 55 gallon tank should take awhile to cycle properly. And remember that certain ammonia and nitrate levels will change during different parts of the cycling process.
> 
> ...


I think she knows to wash the sand already. Also water conditioner is obvious because she is keeping and breeding bettas.

Also its not a chemical to make cycling faster. That would be something like using ammonia to start the cycle. This Seachem Stability adds beneficial BACTERIA to the tank, so you dont have to wait as long. Also many members have used this product with great results. I've said it before Byron added over 100 fish to his 115 gal aquarium in one day after a problem. With no deaths.

The product is to start the cycle for you. So instead of waiting sometimes 3 weeks to finally get an ammonia reading and the bacteria growing in your aquarium, it will start it right away. This doesn't mean its an instant cycle. So you still need to watch your parameters and not put all the fish in the aquarium all at once.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep I know what to do. Actually I found something to put the tank on, and I'm super excited!! Now I just need money for the Stability and to make dividers, so it may be a couple weeks still before it's up and running. But I'm so happy I have something to put it one now.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I might be able to set it up soon! I'm going shopping for some stuff this weekend I hope. Hopefully I'll be getting that stuff to help it cycle. =D I'm so happy.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I share your excitement! Just one more month before I can start putting mine together


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm excited for both of you!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yippie a big tank! You are going to have so much fun! I am so excited for you I was in your shoes when I got my 44 gallon. LOL


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yay!! Have tons of fun with your new tank!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! It is very exciting!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Can somebody give me the link for the bottle thing that slows down the current for a filter?? I haven't set up the tank yet, but I'm sure the filter will probably be too powerful for the babies and adults. So I wanted to get the whole thing ready just to be on the safe side. Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Here are Kim's instructions for a baffle. I searched for a diy for one but couldn't find it. If you have any questions, I'm sure Kim will be glad to help you. 
"I have a *baffle* I built out of a plastic water bottle. Just cut the ends off, then cut the remaining tube lenghtwise. Now you have a curved piece of plastic. Attach one end to the *filter* cover and stretch the other end so that it curls around the outflow. This diffuses the current to the back of the tank and also cuts down on the power of the outflow a LOT. In the tank that I used it on there is no current at the top, and the little current that is left is so weak that my fish will play in it  If you can't understand how to do it from these instructions I can post a pic."
__________________


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay thanks. I'll ask Kim for a picture so I can see how it looks when it's done. Thanks DQ!
Oh and I got the whole thing set up, like the tank on the shelf and stuff. Waiting for my boyfriend to get home with the camera. No water or anything yet, but I got the stability and I have some decorations. The tank will probably look a little bad, because I'm putting the dividers in permanently with aquarium sealant. But as long as it works I don't care.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

As long as it's done the way you want it, thats all that matters.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I was about to post the link 

Good luck with the tank!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

awesome u got this free!!!!!


----------

